# Chihuahua Cupcakes



## Ness♥Bella

I was just browsing the internet last night and found these adorable cupcakes... 

This is supposed to be the male...









Female...









I think I am going to make these for my Chi Meetup this weekend. 

Recipe for Chihuahua cupcakes.


----------



## 17428

OMG they are good enough to eat!!!! Hahahaha.
Wow that took some time as they look flawless!


----------



## flippedstars

Hehe...I'd LIKE to TRY but I would FAIL  Post pics of yours!


----------



## Adrienne

awesome! i wish i could bake lol


----------



## *Princess*

oo yummy x


----------



## cprcheetah

So cute, heck for the girls you could just put a bow on the top of the head of the boys, and it would look girly. Definitely post pictures, I'd love to see your cupcake chihuahuas, how fun!


----------



## TLI

That is too cute!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Uh oh...looks like we might have to make those. I like the boy ones the best. Thanks for sharing they are just tooo cute!!!!

Lori


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

So cute!!!
I bookmarked it.


----------



## Ness♥Bella

cprcheetah said:


> So cute, heck for the girls you could just put a bow on the top of the head of the boys, and it would look girly. Definitely post pictures, I'd love to see your cupcake chihuahuas, how fun!


The bows on top of the head of the boys is a great idea. I am not a fan of the female chis cupcakes. Looks like they have some kind of Acne. lol

I will definitely take pictures!


----------



## ExoticChis

Yummy! And so clever


----------



## rache

awww cute. im rubbish at cake baking. Mine always come out like biscuits! lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

Wish i could bake


----------



## Pookypeds

Those look soooooo good!!!!


----------



## jesshan

Theyaree FAB but mine definately wouldn't look like that lol


----------



## 18453

I might try for daisys birthday this month for the humans!!! I'm still trying tocome up with a concoction for her and lotus ATM and am stuck on

Meat lol


----------



## FBRaRrN

So cute.I just love them.


----------



## Milosmum

Hahahahahahaha i love them.


----------



## Terri

They are great!
I agree with you, i like the male ones best.
Look forward to seeing the end result.
I would make a right mess of that. lol x


----------



## MyLittleCici

ohh they look yummy!!


----------



## rubia

i think that they look like smooth coat and long coat--not boy and girl.

Did anyone actuall make these yet ?? what did you use for the ears ??


----------



## Dragonfly

Omg those are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Yoshismom

Those are the cutest things!!!


----------



## Rose of Love

they are just soo amazing, i think im gonna make them for chirstmas day


----------



## Guest

They are amazing!
I love making cupcakes too and if you don't mind I will steal you idea of making chi cupcakes hehe!


----------



## cchipman

Thanks for the link! These will go on my list of things to do.


----------

